# Ended Process windows explorer and now screen is all black!!



## Raj_ca (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello there,

Please help me with this. I accedenatlly hit windows explorer end process in the task manager window and I thought restarting the laptop will bring everything back to normal. But everytime I restart I get NOTHING on my screen. Its all black .. I donno what to do . . please help!! Its a HP pavilion dv9000. operating system XP home. Thanks.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Press Ctrl-Alt-Delete keys all at the same time and Task Manager should open.
In Task Manager, click _File >> New Task (Run)_.
Type _explorer.exe_ in the box then click 'OK'.


----------



## Raj_ca (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Pip22,

My screen is completely black .. nothing on it.. computer turns on but screen is black so I have no way to to see anything???please help!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Shine a flashlight onto the screen and see if you can see the desktop in the reflection


----------



## Raj_ca (Apr 9, 2012)

just did that but nothing?? its pitch black?? cant believe this?? all i did was ended process for windows explorer and my screen is dead???


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Can you try connecting it to a external monitor?


----------



## Raj_ca (Apr 9, 2012)

just tried with connecting to my TV with HDMI cable.. nothing..


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Is the computer starting (ie) do you hear the fans spinning, power light on etc just nothing on the monitor? If you don't show any activity on the laptop, pull the battery and run it on just the power adapter.


----------



## Raj_ca (Apr 9, 2012)

yeah I hear the fan spinning , all the lights coming on just no response on the monitor and looks like the keyboard is not connecting with monitor as well cuz i press CAP tab on and Numeric lock button on and the lights for thoose doesnt come on...ddont know what to do...thanks for everyones help...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> pull the battery and run it on just the power adapter.


What is the make and model# of your laptop? when you hook it up to the external monitor, did you try pressing the *FN* Key to toggle between displays?


----------

